

Combining the DNA of Three People Raises Ethical Questions - pepys
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/11/10/360342623/combining-the-dna-of-three-people-raises-ethical-questions

======
tantalor
> It would be the first time genetic changes have been made in human DNA that
> would be passed on

> Allowing scientists to tinker with human DNA

Mitochondrial DNA is not human DNA. You can't make a human from it. It is DNA
in a human.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Mitochondrial DNA is not human DNA. You can't make a human from it.

You can't make a human from DNA alone (nuclear or mitochondrial), and you
can't make a human _without_ mitochondrial DNA.

That being said, there is an important distinction between human _nuclear_ DNA
and human _mitochondrial_ DNA.

